# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  boraras brigittae/maculatus/merah

## floatbloat

hi i was wondering if these species hybridise? i have 20x brigittae and was thinking of adding some merahs and maculatus but i really dont want them to crossbreed. 

would love to set up biotope species tanks for all 3 but alas, money is a problem! so any feedback would be good. dont wanna be a unwitted genetic engineer  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## hwchoy

don't think so.

----------


## Wackytpt

i also don't think they will inter breed

----------


## XnSdVd

where to get maculatus? I'm looking for some as well...

----------


## floatbloat

thanks for the replies! looks like i can com them. yayy  :Grin:  

i saw some maculatus at biotope a while back but think they are out of stock. i think you can order from choong sua.

----------


## hwchoy

> where to get maculatus? I'm looking for some as well...



choong sua got one whole tank. quickly go.

----------


## floatbloat

those are merah no??

----------


## hwchoy

didn't pay attention actually, thought I saw two tanks, one _maculatus_ and the other _merah_. merah also nice, what.

----------


## XnSdVd

Address? I still have no idea where that place is.

----------


## floatbloat

mm its at beauty world PLAZA, second floor. the small building to the right of BEAUTY WORLD.

----------


## floatbloat

i am sorry its beauty world SHOPPING CENTRE, the small building to the right of beauty world PLAZA

 :Smile:

----------


## XnSdVd

Erm... never heard of the place... how do I get there?

----------


## floatbloat

eee pasir ris eh
its at upper bukit timah road, past dunearn road. you can check out how to get there from streetdirectory.com.sg

----------


## XnSdVd

haha, think I'll order from azmi at Eco culture... direct bus  :Grin:  Thanks anyway.

----------


## juggler

> hi i was wondering if these species hybridise? i have 20x brigittae and was thinking of adding some merahs and maculatus but i really dont want them to crossbreed. 
> 
> would love to set up biotope species tanks for all 3 but alas, money is a problem! so any feedback would be good. dont wanna be a unwitted genetic engineer


Ha... I would love to have your problem. I can't even get one single species to breed. You have the brigittae breeding?

For maculatus, can also get from Sea View Aquarium. Can call to check.

----------


## stormhawk

They are already difficult enough to breed I seriously doubt they would hybridise. I keep all of my Boraras species in one tank and I don't think they will ever hybridise. Even if they did it is not certain if the resulting eggs or fry are viable and fertile.

You can keep them in a community but note that the maculata does get a lot bigger than the rest do and it might bully the smaller species. This is from personal observation so your experience might be different.

I don't think CS has maculata. I do know he has a tank full of merah but those are already reserved. Don't know if he has a new batch in.

----------


## floatbloat

the brigittae are not breeding, it's just me being anal and well, a big portion of wishful thinking  :Smile:  

the merahs in CS already reserved? wow that's quick. if there's something about singaporeans, they are quick.

----------


## neon

Try SANS aquarium off Upp Paya Lebar. They said sometime they do bring in rasboras / boraras huge quantity. Bought rummy nose from them recently very cheap in bulk.

Cheers

----------


## mickthefish

if you would like these fish to breed , the way to go is set a 10 gal tank up with a sponge filter a fine layer of sand or gravel, a clump of java moss covering at least a third of the tank and put 2 or 3 pairs in you can also add a trio of C hastatus and they should breed quite easily in said set up,
i used to use this setup and was successful with it .
mick

----------


## ranmasatome

CS has a new shipment of Uro and merah.. whole tank full of it.. going REALLY cheap too..price i'm confident no where else can beat.. wanted to sapu all but no space liao after i sapu all of his rubies at LESS than 90cents each..lol

----------


## Wackytpt

> CS has a new shipment of Uro and merah.. whole tank full of it.. going REALLY cheap too..price i'm confident no where else can beat.. wanted to sapu all but no space liao after i sapu all of his rubies at LESS than 90cents each..lol


JUSTIN>......... so u r the joker who sabu all the rubies... i wanted them.. sob sob

----------


## stormhawk

Ranma, thanks for the tip. Looks like I have to pay him a visit over this weekend.  :Grin:

----------


## ranmasatome

i may go also with my cousin.. probably just to get some equpiment for ym cousins marine tank.. :Smile: 

Nick... what joker?? i left you those dennerle bags of sand okay.. you think i dont want ah? :Smile:

----------


## Wackytpt

> i may go also with my cousin.. probably just to get some equpiment for ym cousins marine tank..
> 
> Nick... what joker?? i left you those dennerle bags of sand okay.. you think i dont want ah?


never seen that before.. greenish one.. it is sitting in a corner of my house. once i "get" my cabinet made.. then will set up a 1ft cube

----------


## XnSdVd

Woo! managed to get some Maculatas  :Grin:  
Now, does anyone know how to sex them?

----------


## Justikanz

Should be the usual, females should have a rounder body when egg ladened...

JY: Better make it quick... Not much left to sapu ah...  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

Kanz, no worries man, I can always get them some other time.  :Grin:  

I'll still visit the store on Sunday. Hopefully he has some good stuff left.  :Opps:

----------

